# methods for smoking pork ribs



## alan1414 (Nov 20, 2014)

I tried the 3-2-1 method for ribs the first time I smoked them. I thought they were to dry. Maybe I did it wrong. What are dune other methods for good juicy ribs or should I try the 3-2-1 method again?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

Try the 3-2-1 method again. Try to keep your temp around 240°.

What temp did you smoke at and tell us everything you did also what smoker are you using?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## alan1414 (Nov 20, 2014)

I use a master built electric smoker. It was my first smoke . I was using the built in thermometer on the door. I think out was reading way low. I was trying to keep it around 225. I have another thermometer in there now that seems to read better. Do you put any butter or juice in the foil for the 2 hours?-


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

alan1414 said:


> I use a master built electric smoker. It was my first smoke . I was using the built in thermometer on the door. I think out was reading way low. I was trying to keep it around 225. I have another thermometer in there now that seems to read better. Do you put any butter or juice in the foil for the 2 hours?-


I don't put anything in the foil. A lot of people do so it is fine if you want to. I am thinking your right on the temp gauge being way off. Check it and see. You can kick the heat up some and that should help.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## superdave (Nov 20, 2014)

My foil add is brown sugar, butter, maple syrup or honey and a couple shakes of rub.

I had pretty high confidence in my door thermometers until I dropped my maverick probe down the vent hole and found out my box temp was really 30 degrees hotter than the door gauge.  So, all the time I thought I was smoking at 225, I was really smoking at 255.  Food was always good but wondered why my cook times were always less than everyone else was stating.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, you're on the right track now with the additional therms....pay no attention to the factory stuff. I add a little AJ to the foil IF I foil. I often don't unless doing the Johnny Trigg method..just going till the bend test is spot on for my liking. You pick the ribs up in the middle and check how they bend....keep it up.....Willie


----------

